# Helmet pics



## MountainMafia (Aug 12, 2007)

How about everyone post a pic, or two, of your helmet(s). Surely there are soe sick lids out there that you want to show off. 

Here's a few of mine... excellent protection, but a bit heavy & HOT! Custom paint job done by a friend of mine....


----------



## uncle-mofo (Jul 14, 2006)

Remedy CF with crowbars.


----------



## NOWAK93 (Oct 6, 2007)

nice to know that Walmart is there to save my head when Im doing dh.


----------



## MountainMafia (Aug 12, 2007)

uncle-mofo: I'm diggin' the Remedy/Crowbars combo. I'm trying to wait for the new Remedy colors to come out so I can buy a new helmet... I think I'll pick up some crowbars now to since I've seen your combo.


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)

Except mine is the 2001 model


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Saved my life.


----------



## dd13 (Oct 6, 2005)




----------



## bmxconvert (May 17, 2006)

661 Bravo


















TLD DOT approved


























THe TLD is my dirtbike/back up dh helmet. The 661 was my normal DH helmet, but I cracked it at the last race, so it's time for something new. Perhaps a non DOT TLD this time.

-Kevin


----------



## Gman (Mar 31, 2005)

its all about the DOT approved helmets, ive got the phobia from troy lee and i love it


----------



## MountainMafia (Aug 12, 2007)

bmxconvert: those are some sick lids bro!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

all good in white


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)




----------



## MountainMafia (Aug 12, 2007)

SMT: That thing has to be hot as h3ll, especially in the summer mos. 

RED5: Incredible paint scheme... is that custom or did they manufacture that for sale?


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

I wonder how Red 1 feels about that.. 5, are you from the T-Dot?


----------



## mtnbiker7 (Jul 21, 2007)

Anonymous said:


> Saved my life.


holy **** how did that happen


----------



## cribe (Dec 17, 2005)

Here's mine:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

MountainMafia said:


> SMT: That thing has to be hot as h3ll, especially in the summer mos.
> 
> ?


nah air breathes in the back......that is a 900 dollar auto racing helmet


----------



## El Gordo (Aug 4, 2007)

Here is my new TLD D2 Wifey got it for me she know I love Hot Wheels...


----------



## Madman133 (Apr 25, 2006)

MountainMafia said:


> RED5: Incredible paint scheme... is that custom or did they manufacture that for sale?


thats is the stock paint he just slapped acouple of red 5 stickers on it.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*07 Remedy*

yet another remedy. :thumbsup:


----------



## RED5 (Jan 4, 2004)

Huck Banzai said:


> I wonder how Red 1 feels about that.. 5, are you from the T-Dot?


By T-dot I'm guessing your referring to Toronto??? Nah, I'm from SoCal by way of Maine.


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

RED5 said:


> By T-dot I'm guessing your referring to Toronto??? Nah, I'm from SoCal by way of Maine.


That's a long way!

yes - Toronto! Red one is a T. Emcee (if you didnt know) - I was making a <weaksauce> funny!

Slap my with a fish, g'head, I deserve it...


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

here's my lid


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Those specialized Deviants do look pretty cool. How's the visibility?


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Double!


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

Quarashi said:


> Those specialized Deviants do look pretty cool. How's the visibility?


visibility is amazing...it's not hindered in any way...i thought at first the beak would cause a problem but after i tried one on it didn't...the only thing negative i have with the helmet so far is the pro fit mech at the back....sometimes when u put the helmet on it will loosen...it just took some practice figuring out how to put it on without it loosening


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

cribe said:


> Here's mine:


Sickest helmet ever!


----------



## downhiller12345 (Jun 4, 2007)

My TLD SE2 Warped and My Rockgardn Blacklite:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

this is my baby


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

This helmet probably saved my kid's life. OTB at Weaverville Downhill - May, 2007.


----------



## MountainMafia (Aug 12, 2007)

My new Remedy finally arrived.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

very nice!! hafe the same with oakley crowbar red metalic


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)




----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

my FR helmet


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I like mine.


----------



## Err (Mar 21, 2005)

kntr said:


> I like mine.


Dude, I just ordered that same helmet. And of course we're both on intense frames. Great minds...


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

MountainMafia said:


> My new Remedy finally arrived.


sorry to break it to you... 
That helmet scratches like CRAZY. 
Matte finish  
Not that I care, battle wounds make it look sweeeet:thumbsup:


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

This is mine just got it dot and snell approved for more protection







[/URL]


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> This is mine just got it dot and snell approved for more protection


sorry to break it to you... 
That helmet is going to be an OVEN :yikes:


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> sorry to break it to you...
> That helmet is going to be an OVEN :yikes:


why i think it has like 13 vents and anyway i got it new for 160 on sale. msrp is 375


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> why i think it has like 13 vents and anyway i got it new for 160 on sale. msrp is 375


The way vents are designed for moto helmet and full face DH helmets are completely different. Moto the vents are for high speeds, notice how they on the the front and sides of the helmet and exhaust ports on the back side. With bike helmet the vents are on the top an back. Because we arn't going 30+ all the time.


----------



## Bent Wheel (Oct 6, 2007)

FreerideMonkey7 said:


> This is mine just got it dot and snell approved for more protection
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice lookin lid, ride-on.


----------



## rodriguez1 (May 8, 2006)

*My T.h.e. Dome Protector*

CARBON T H E, LIGHT AND LOOKS GOOD!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

this is my racing helmet.


----------



## splatman (Jan 30, 2007)

8664: Did you strip your frame? That looks sick.


----------



## jasonvelocity (Jul 21, 2006)

I tried that one on, but it was too small for my great noggin. Had to go with the Specialized.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

jasonvelocity said:


> I tried that one on, but it was too small for my great noggin. Had to go with the Specialized.


yeah thats nothing for big nose!! but the top model from tld the SE2 hafe a longer and wider chin bar... but $445


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

splatman said:


> 8664: Did you strip your frame? That looks sick.


???
No, thats aluminium row galvanized...


----------



## freerider06 (Feb 13, 2007)

im thinking about picking up the carbon T.H.E. How do you guys like em??


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

*Custom Remedy*

Painted by my buddy today.





What do you think?
I personally love it! :thumbsup:


----------



## trailripper (Apr 30, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Painted by my buddy today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


gunna have to show me how to read it


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

the gravity is cool. i dont like the dead head.


----------



## AndyBroke (Nov 20, 2007)

Here is my helmet:


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

my DH Helmet


----------



## DEST (Jun 20, 2006)

well i guess i'll play too!!!

Here's my new skull protector???


----------



## MountainMafia (Aug 12, 2007)

another pic of my new lid..


----------



## Drklude (Apr 10, 2007)

Any reason no one is rocking the Bell Ballistic???


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Drklude said:


> Any reason no one is rocking the Bell Ballistic???


Mad ugly and looks cheesy with the funky gold/black graphics with the huge ass "Bell" stickers all over it. My $.02.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Drklude said:


> Any reason no one is rocking the Bell Ballistic???


That their ugly. 
and most MTBR goers are loaded.


----------



## The Tod Says What?! (Jan 20, 2007)

i have one, they are quite ugly and too shiny so i sanded it down, in a week or 2 im getting the THE "ONE" helmet in gray:thumbsup:


----------



## Drklude (Apr 10, 2007)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> That their ugly.
> and most MTBR goers are loaded.


Word. Thanks for an answer that at least makes sense. TLD's are nice as hell, but 300 bones for a helmet...no thanks.


----------



## chooofoojoo (Feb 22, 2007)

Ma new lid... my lame camera phone doesn't do it justice :thumbsup:


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

The Tod Says What?! said:


> i have one, they are quite ugly and too shiny so i sanded it down, in a week or 2 im getting the THE "ONE" helmet in gray:thumbsup:


God that is ugly as sin...


----------



## Nilsson (Jan 8, 2007)

my helmet!


----------



## gremlyn (Feb 27, 2007)

Old one (661 Full Bravo 2 with Micek in it) and the new one (Dainese Raptor)...


----------



## devaHT (Aug 23, 2007)

my 661 pro bravo


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

Why the skyward pointing peaks??..are they too long and obscuring stuff when its in a more level position?.....they look pretty silly


----------



## blackwater racing1013 (Nov 8, 2007)

mine


----------



## HotBird (May 9, 2007)

My 661 full bravo 2 helmet... :thumbsup:


----------



## gremlyn (Feb 27, 2007)

CrustyOne said:


> Why the skyward pointing peaks??..are they too long and obscuring stuff when its in a more level position?.....they look pretty silly


You've basically answered your question by your self.  I've found that I feel far more comfortable when I do not have helmet visor on my sight line.

Also, it doesn't look so stupid when the helmet is on the head.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

this is my current Helmet!


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

Here's my lid...


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

nice!


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> Painted by my buddy today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is arousing on all physical, mental, and spiritual levels.


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

this will be replacing my deviant....found a really good deal online and have wanted it for a while...2007 tld d2 carbon flames....will take a pic when it comes in


----------



## blackwater racer2824 (Jan 30, 2008)

gremlyn said:


> Old one (661 Full Bravo 2 with Micek in it) and the new one (Dainese Raptor)...


looks like the cat found a new home!


----------



## blackwater racer2824 (Jan 30, 2008)

i like mine


----------



## Grex (May 9, 2006)

Love this helmet


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

Grex said:


> Love this helmet


that's awesome...thanks for posting that up...i just ordered that helmet today...nice goggle selection as well


----------



## Grex (May 9, 2006)

pipes10 said:


> that's awesome...thanks for posting that up...i just ordered that helmet today...nice goggle selection as well


Thanks...i'll email more pics to you


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

much appreciated


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

mondaycurse said:


> It is arousing on all physical, mental, and spiritual levels.


He also just did the other side


----------



## dtufino (Feb 6, 2006)

Best helmet i this thread!


----------



## Goliath_2 (Jul 29, 2004)

if anyone is interested in a THE ONE... mine is for sale - brand new!


----------



## BaronVonBundy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Can I borrow your copy of "A Treasury of Magical Knitting" when you are done...*



mrpercussive said:


> Here's my lid...


I've been dying to read it...


----------



## mrpercussive (Apr 4, 2006)

BaronVonBundy said:


> I've been dying to read it...


gonna have to ask mum about that one... XD


----------



## Bobby Peru (Sep 8, 2004)

If you know me, you know that I like the color yellow. This TLD D2 was a "no-brainer" for me.... I saw it, I HAD to have it!








Another shot... shows the flames a little better...


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Too cute! No, really, too cute. Let's not have any of that on a manly FR/DH thread.


----------



## hairygut (May 4, 2007)

heres my lid...got a buddy serving in japan that got me the hookup


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

That OGK is ill


----------



## mtnbiker7 (Jul 21, 2007)

All these helmets are nicer than mine


----------



## HighTitan (Jan 26, 2007)

heres my lid for 08,




























my lid in action


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

2007 TLD D2 Carbon Flame with Oakley Crowbar MX Carbon goggles


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 26, 2005)

Y'all sure do got some fancy new helmets.

Here's mine:










I got this lid in '97 - It fits perfect and it ain't cracked, so I'm still using it...


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

my baby


----------



## gil_caz (Jul 12, 2006)

only have an action shot.

im loving the troy lee, also loved my THE, but the troy is the shiz-nittle bam flip flop flap!!!


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

okay


----------



## lilswert11 (Jul 22, 2007)

TLD Phobia...


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

very nice, but not DOT approved and the vent is not the best..


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

okay


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

Upgraded from this POS


----------



## Newbie Wan Kenobi (Aug 16, 2006)

heres my custom painted giro remedy.


----------



## misctwo (Oct 24, 2004)

str8 up carbon. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kiran M (Jun 24, 2008)

anyone know what finish this is? i can't quite tell from the pic.
https://www.thebellstore.com/images/BellBicycle/xl/2007/Remedy/GiroRemedyBlue.jpg


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

My new dual duty helmet scored for a bill. For those days out on the moto and bike when its not 100 degrees outside.














































And my regular lid a carbon deviant.


----------



## hpantier (May 26, 2004)

if it wasn't for the helmet, it would have been BAD!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

damn looks like if it wasn't a DOT shell it wouldn't have been good either.


----------



## hpantier (May 26, 2004)

yeah - that thought crossed my mind when i bought a new one...


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

All new Axo Rocker, just got it Friday. 









Mud on a brand new helmet is sweet.:thumbsup: 









will paint the visor pink or apple green for ID. Most likely pink. Will ask Japanese friend to put some calligraphy (kanji) on it, too.


----------



## StinkyFTW (Jun 29, 2008)

My giant O'neal..


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

hpantier said:


> if it wasn't for the helmet, it would have been BAD!


You would be dead right now. For sure.

Gnar.


----------



## peeler (Sep 26, 2006)

08 moto helmet


sorry I can not get the pic to load


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

I'll post pics of my 661 Evo that should be here tomorrow.


----------



## AllanRR (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## jf951 (Jun 16, 2008)

one industries trooper in bionic red


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

my tld


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

My new 661 Carbon Evolution


----------



## giantkenny (Feb 7, 2008)

My Bell Bellistic 08.. sorry for the bad pic though.

it's not THAT bad.. right? =/


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

*tld history*

i got it!!


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

That is SICK!!! The carbon version?


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

juanbeegas said:


> That is SICK!!! The carbon version?


YES YES  
the differenz between the composite and carbon is: the composite is the ground color white and the carbon is the ground color black!


----------



## AznRider (Jun 20, 2008)

Fox on Fox


----------



## penfuin (Oct 1, 2007)

8664 said:


> i got it!!


that is the sickest helmet ever


----------



## BigHit888 (Aug 13, 2008)

*TLD saved my pip!*

Last weekend I came off and cracked my coccyx; if it wasnt for my TLD Chito I probably would've had major concussion or worse!


----------



## briank10 (Sep 20, 2007)

Nice helmets all!


----------



## VORSTEIN (Oct 4, 2008)

Does anybody here like a whistling effect on TLD D2's? 

I heard that it makes a high pitched annoying sound at high speeds...
Let me know if this is true or not.. 

Thanks,
-Vorstein


----------



## pipes10 (Mar 11, 2007)

mine doesn't at all....2007 tld d2 carbon flames...i like my helmet tight fitting though and bought a xs/s and use crowbars....i;ve hit some pretty high speeds and no whistling at all


----------



## BigHit888 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Whistling...*

I have the D2 Chito (pictured above) and I also havent experienced any whistling. Its an awsome lid, very comfortable and cool.:thumbsup:


----------



## kuksul08 (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## fred421 (Nov 10, 2006)

SLO/Madonna :thumbsup:


----------



## bmxer72 (May 20, 2006)

:band: :cornut:


----------



## kitsapfreerider (Nov 26, 2007)

*Evo and Encore*

So heres mine.


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

*My bell drop*

For DHing... nice paint job...


----------



## cyrix (Jan 29, 2008)

I just sold my Pryme lid because I was starting to get annoyed with the fit. The front of the mask was insanely close to my jaw. like just puckering my lips basically caused me to be making out with the damn thing.

What's a decent helmet with some good room up front? I wear an XL. (large noggin....damn parents genetics.)


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

cyrix said:


> I just sold my Pryme lid because I was starting to get annoyed with the fit. The front of the mask was insanely close to my jaw. like just puckering my lips basically caused me to be making out with the damn thing.
> 
> What's a decent helmet with some good room up front? I wear an XL. (large noggin....damn parents genetics.)


My Bell Drop seems to have a lot of room. I am still growing, so i got a larger helmet with a lot of padding, so that i could cut down on the padding later.

The drop has a lot of chin space, it is also more motocross designed. I was reading about this helmet online and figured out that if this helmet didn't have all the ventilation, it could be qualified for motocross. The drop also has some sick paint jobs.....I have been working on taking off the damn large bell stickers on the front....:madmax:

Have fun finding a helmet!:thumbsup:

_Life is a downhill trail__Ride it on a bike_


----------



## tnevaneb (Oct 7, 2009)

I run a Specialized Deviant, the silver flame one. The pics on the site don't do it much justice, it looks pretty sweet when you see it from all sides

The Deviant is SNELL approved, which is much better than DOT. For DOT, the company has to request certification, for SNELL, the helmet actually has to pass a test.


----------



## Calidownhiller (May 24, 2008)

bmxer72 said:


> :band: :cornut:


Did you get the Army helmet as a gift? Im almost positive, that I sold that to the person who gave it to you.lol

Small World.


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

Duke Design


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

gil_caz said:


> only have an action shot.
> 
> im loving the troy lee, also loved my THE, but the troy is the shiz-nittle bam flip flop flap!!!


sick goggles. i have those for skiing in the digital camo, easily the best goggles i have ever had.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)




----------

